# cell-tech?



## danchubbz (Sep 5, 2006)

what are your boys thoughts on cell-tech, should u take it b4 and after training?


----------



## Phred (Sep 5, 2006)

danchubbz said:


> what are your boys thoughts on cell-tech, should u take it b4 and after training?



If you have enough, I suggest you use it as a door stop.  At least you can see the results.


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 6, 2006)

not a big fan en!!!

I bought a while ago so i may as well use it!


----------



## mike456 (Sep 6, 2006)

this is the training section, there is a supplement section, made especially for supplement questions


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

never tried cell-tech, i am a BSN fan myself   when i 1st started i remember taking some of my uncle's Nitro-tech and it was decent i guess. like mike said-their is a supp forum  .


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 6, 2006)

overpriced. get creatine mono


----------



## jcote (Sep 7, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> overpriced. get creatine mono



This is correct.  I'll admit I tried that stack. Did nothing for me that plain old mono and regular whey couldn't do. I'd rather spend my money on other things than their 5-page magazine ads.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2006)

If you have to ask how or when to use it, chances are you haven't done enough reading on the subject to be putting into your body.  I would educate myself before I start putting stuff in my body.


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 8, 2006)

well i've read on it in magazines and taken it in the past and got reasonable results, but just wanted your guys' opinions on it.

b4 i used to take the full amount immidiately after training but this time round I was gonna take half b4 and half after.......thoughts?


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 8, 2006)

danchubbz said:


> well i've read on it in magazines and taken it in the past and got reasonable results, but just wanted your guys' opinions on it.
> 
> b4 i used to take the full amount immidiately after training but this time round I was gonna take half b4 and half after.......thoughts?



that's where you fucked up


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> If you have to ask how or when to use it, chances are you haven't done enough reading on the subject to be putting into your body.  I would educate myself before I start putting stuff in my body.



Thank you.


----------



## Brolly (Sep 9, 2006)

cell tech worked fuckin awesome for me... ppl thought i was juicin at school haha... i loaded 5g every 4 hours till workout and id make sure that i worked out 30 mins after i took it then id take it again right when i got home b4 i ate and then after doin that for 5 training days i would just take 10 grams on my off days followed by maintanence 5g before and after workouts for a couple months.. my diet was off too, and i still gained a lot of muscle and strength.. awesome supplement imo


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 9, 2006)

glad to hear it, might not of wasted so much money after all!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

What the fuck is Cell-Tech anyway?  Sounds like marketing poo.


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 10, 2006)

creatine in nut shell


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 10, 2006)

Brolly said:


> cell tech worked fuckin awesome for me... *ppl thought i was juicin at school haha*... i loaded 5g every 4 hours till workout and id make sure that i worked out 30 mins after i took it then id take it again right when i got home b4 i ate and then after doin that for 5 training days i would just take 10 grams on my off days followed by maintanence 5g before and after workouts for a couple months.. my diet was off too, and i still gained a lot of muscle and strength.. awesome supplement imo


they have vision problems dont they? Creatine monohydrate can, in no way shape or form, give off the appearance that test or any other AAS gives off. You're fooling yourself, and your people are full of shit. Keep reading those 4 page special reports and you'll believe you'll be as big as Jay Cutler is naturally.
Creatine helps you appear fuller, and can give small strength gains, but dont compare creatine to an AAS compound.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

Is it really that effective?  I've never used it before.  I've been hearing a lot of good things lately.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Is it really that effective?  I've never used it before.  I've been hearing a lot of good things lately.



Basically just sugar and creatine. Like 60 bucks a tub, or used to be. Not worth the money. mono is just as good and costs alot less, TRUST ME!!!


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Basically just sugar and creatine. Like 60 bucks a tub, or used to be. Not worth the money. mono is just as good and costs alot less, TRUST ME!!!



yup.........

i used that crap when i first started. same thing as mono, without the fancy labels.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> yup.........
> 
> i used that crap when i first started. same thing as mono, without the fancy labels.


Not to mention that it barely lasts 2 weeks. As a 1,000grams of mono is about 30 bucks and lasts me about 2 months. As where the 2 weeks for that junk is about 60 I do believe.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

I took cell tech once when I was like 18.

Never made that mistake again.


5 grams of creatine mono... 35 grams of sugar or dextrose with kool aid.

Yum.


----------



## troy456 (Sep 17, 2006)

These guys are full of shit Cell-Tech is awesome i used it for one week and my six pack is already awesome looking and not to mention my shoulders are big also.  I get people asking me all the time what i use and i tell them. People also tell me that i am alot stronger looking Cell-tech works no bull.  I also use Nitro-tech and cell-tech those 2 are the only products i use.  And you dont have to take 2 scoops of cell-tech for it to work it works really good just using 1 scoop a day i get the same results as using 2 scoops a day and one jug of cell-tech will last 2 months if you take one scoop a day.  And if you buy Cell-tech from GNC and use it and dont like it you can return the product within 30 days and get your money back if you have your receipt YOU CANT LOSE.  So dont trust these meat heads in here go try it out for yourself


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

troy456 said:


> These guys are full of shit Cell-Tech is awesome i used it for one week and my six pack is already awesome looking and not to mention my shoulders are big also.  I get people asking me all the time what i use and i tell them. People also tell me that i am alot stronger looking Cell-tech works no bull.  I also use Nitro-tech and cell-tech those 2 are the only products i use.  And you dont have to take 2 scoops of cell-tech for it to work it works really good just using 1 scoop a day i get the same results as using 2 scoops a day and one jug of cell-tech will last 2 months if you take one scoop a day.  And if you buy Cell-tech from GNC and use it and dont like it you can return the product within 30 days and get your money back if you have your receipt YOU CANT LOSE.  So dont trust these meat heads in here go try it out for yourself



ya, you can't lose. at GNC your only paying 2x as much, how can you go wrong.

one week, and you got 6 packs eh.....spread the word.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 17, 2006)

troy456 said:


> These guys are full of shit Cell-Tech is awesome i used it for one week and my six pack is already awesome looking and not to mention my shoulders are big also.  I get people asking me all the time what i use and i tell them. People also tell me that i am alot stronger looking Cell-tech works no bull.  I also use Nitro-tech and cell-tech those 2 are the only products i use.  And you dont have to take 2 scoops of cell-tech for it to work it works really good just using 1 scoop a day i get the same results as using 2 scoops a day and one jug of cell-tech will last 2 months if you take one scoop a day.  And if you buy Cell-tech from GNC and use it and dont like it you can return the product within 30 days and get your money back if you have your receipt YOU CANT LOSE.  So dont trust these meat heads in here go try it out for yourself


we're meatheads, we're full of shit...27 posts and you're already insulting people? Are you out of your dumb fucking mind? Shut the fuck up you 168 lbs little pecker, saggy man boobed, doughy white skinned, no money having pussy who cant run two fucking nickels together because he buys over priced bullshit thinking he looks stronger becuase he uses cell tech products. Go back to gnc sexually abuse your hair and buy a fucking brain.


----------



## Phred (Sep 17, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> we're meatheads, we're full of shit...27 posts and you're already insulting people? Are you out of your dumb fucking mind? Shut the fuck up you 168 lbs little pecker, saggy man boobed, doughy white skinned, no money having pussy who cant run two fucking nickels together because he buys over priced bullshit thinking he looks stronger becuase he uses cell tech products. Go back to gnc sexually abuse your hair and buy a fucking brain.



Uhhhh not to be nit picky or anything, however he has "1" post.  I am sure he is a scholar and a gentelman tho.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 17, 2006)

oh shit. duh. thanks fred.


----------



## troy456 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok how do you put pictures up on here ill prove Cell-tech works and shut all you haters up i been using cell-tech and nitro-tech for 1 week and have an awesome six pack and its all due to those 2 products.  And sure you will pay 2x as much for the cell-tech at GNC but if you would use your brain for a minute i said use the product and if you like it cool and if you dont like it thats cool also ether way take it back if you like it or not and get your money back within 30 days.  Im just saying get it at GNC try it out and take it back wether you like it or not and get your money back and get it on the internet for alot cheaper.  But all you guys saying cell-tech wont get you huge you are full of shit this stuff will make you huge i wiegh 185 and taking both cell-tech and nitro-tech have really made my abs looks frecken awesome.  Like i said tell me how to put a picture up on here and ill shut you haters up and prove it really works.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

troy456 said:


> Ok how do you put pictures up on here ill prove Cell-tech works and shut all you haters up i been using cell-tech and nitro-tech for 1 week and have an awesome six pack and its all due to those 2 products.  And sure you will pay 2x as much for the cell-tech at GNC but if you would use your brain for a minute i said use the product and if you like it cool and if you dont like it thats cool also ether way take it back if you like it or not and get your money back within 30 days.  Im just saying get it at GNC try it out and take it back wether you like it or not and get your money back and get it on the internet for alot cheaper.  But all you guys saying cell-tech wont get you huge you are full of shit this stuff will make you huge i wiegh 185 and taking both cell-tech and nitro-tech have really made my abs looks frecken awesome.  Like i said tell me how to put a picture up on here and ill shut you haters up and prove it really works.



get lost


----------



## troy456 (Sep 17, 2006)

You get lost ill find out how to put my picture on here and shut all you haters up it feels good to be right.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

one week and you got abs..........your a joke!!!

save your money .....get creatine mono.....it's the exact same shit, for 1/4the price...........oh wait....it doesn't have the fancy labels if that's what your into.


----------



## troy456 (Sep 17, 2006)

Dude how im a joke im the one that has really nice abs and you dont whos the joke now?  And i got cell-tech for 52 bucks online and i only take one scoop a day of it instead of 2 and it works the same.  And if you take one scoop a day it will last 2 months i really got ripped off sounds like an awesome deal to me.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

troy456 said:


> Dude how im a joke im the one that has really nice abs and you dont whos the joke now?  And i got cell-tech for 52 bucks online and i only take one scoop a day of it instead of 2 and it works the same.  And if you take one scoop a day it will last 2 months i really got ripped off sounds like an awesome deal to me.



whoopy.........i got creatine mono for 25 bux......and it also lasts me couple months. And get it through your head, it's the same effin crap that's in cell-tech, without the sugars, food coloring, bells and whistles.


----------



## troy456 (Sep 17, 2006)

Well if its the same stuff lets see your results from your stuff and see my results from what i have and lets just see whos is better.


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

cell-tech is over priced crap IMO. From day one I never liked or trusted there products.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Sep 18, 2006)

Holy crap, everyone.  Look, there are hundreds of differences that can be manifested about everyone outside of just what suppliments you're taking.  Workout routines, diet, overall metabolism, age, the list goes on.  It's really unnecessary to be having a pissing contest because some of you prefer certain products over another.  Just give your opinion and be done with it.  I mean really if Cell-tech works for you, and you're satisfied with the price, then go ahead and use it... if you don't like it and you prefer an alternative, then that what's better for YOU.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> one week and you got abs..........your a joke!!!
> 
> save your money .....get creatine mono.....it's the exact same shit, for 1/4the price...........oh wait....it doesn't have the fancy labels if that's what your into.


nor does it have the pictures of jay cutler that mr. troy loves to jerkoff to.

This guy cant be for real.


----------



## zombul (Sep 18, 2006)

Cell Tech is just creatine mono and sugar,not the worst product on earth just way overpriced.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 18, 2006)

agreed. There are easier ways of achieving what cellcrap does: mix koolaid with creatine mono. Done. End of story. Without the nice jerkoff pictures that mr. troy loves to crank his frank to.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 18, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Holy crap, everyone.  Look, there are hundreds of differences that can be manifested about everyone outside of just what suppliments you're taking.  Workout routines, diet, overall metabolism, age, the list goes on.  It's really unnecessary to be having a pissing contest because some of you prefer certain products over another.  Just give your opinion and be done with it.  I mean really if Cell-tech works for you, and you're satisfied with the price, then go ahead and use it... if you don't like it and you prefer an alternative, then that what's better for YOU.


hey. Shut up. Please. i'm enjoying troy's comments. They make him look stupid. Youre ruining my fun.


----------



## Brolly (Oct 8, 2006)

juggernaut... lol , i went from 175 to 210 then cut down to 195ish.... 12%bf; maybe i just have good genetics , but all the kids at cshool were accusin me n shit and ppl who were juicin were still weaker than me ahah (all in 2months)


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> one week and you got abs..........your a joke!!!
> 
> save your money .....get creatine mono.....it's the exact same shit, for 1/4the price...........oh wait....it doesn't have the fancy labels if that's what your into.



Wow. It took me a year, and I've still got a lot of work to do.

I like creatine mono. 20 bucks for a huge jug at wal-mart.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 8, 2006)

Actually, walmart is surprising the hell out of me for supps lately.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2006)

Make your own Celltech.


----------

